# New work in progress....



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I have an eclipse 5 gallon bowfront. I am wanting to make this a planted tank for algae shrimp. I think I have my shrimp picked out, but I need to ask the guy I'll be buying from a few questions first...
Basically, the only thing that I know that I want so far is a nice ground cover plant. Other than that, so far, this project is a blank canvas. Any and all suggestions would be appreciated in this. Thanks in advance...

Irish


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

For the shrimps, you should add a lot of java moss or some other kind of moss...some riccia also sui table in this tank...Yamato, cherry red & crystal red could be in the same tank...


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

Im not sure what Yamato is. Cherry Reds and Crystal Reds will hybridize together. (So i've heard, and I dont want that.) And, do they need moss? Or is it a preference thing?
Thanks

Irish


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yamato=Amano shrimp

Really you can use any species of plant that you like in your shrimp tank; as long as you have the correct lighting for the plant you choose. Shrimp do seem to enjoy getting in and eating off any type of moss. It is also good for young shrimp to hide in. But that really doesn't matter if there is no fish in the tank.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I was looking at a website that was showing how to make a moss wall. If I put that on the back of the tank, would that cause any problems with filters, heaters, lighting?
I plan to use some kind of mesh around the intake of my filter to avoid shrimp suction, and if needed I will use a sponge......

Irish


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A moss wall will not cause any problems with lighting, should not with the filter and course the heater will have to be some where else other than the back glass.

Sponges are great for keeping shrimp out of the filter. Using a pre-filter sponge over the intake works very well.


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

trenac said:


> A moss wall will not cause any problems with lighting, should not with the filter and course the heater will have to be some where else other than the back glass.
> 
> Sponges are great for keeping shrimp out of the filter. Using a pre-filter sponge over the intake works very well.


Nice. Thank you. I think what I may do with that moss wall is have the filter intake and the heater to one side behind some driftwood, then have moss cover the rest.

Irish


----------

